# 6D camera raw upgrade?



## seethroughlife (Jul 7, 2013)

So I just bought the 6D yesterday, shot a schwack of pics last night and then went to download and Bridge is telling me that my computer doesn't recognize this type of camera raw. Anybody know what I need to download so that my computer will read these files?


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2013)

Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras

You need to update to Adobe Camera Raw (ACR) 7.3. CS 6 uses ACR 7. If you have CS 5 (ACR 6) or lower, you cannot update to 7.3.

If you can't update, you would convert your Canon CR2 files to the DNG file type which any version of Camera Raw can open.


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 7, 2013)

You should update your *Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter *software. I checked here, and the EOS 6D is supported.

Macintosh - Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Macintosh : Adobe DNG Converter 8.1
Windows - Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter 8.1


----------

